# Burton Genesis TT



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

There are a few of the Burton guys, the board engineer and Dave Downing among them, that literally only ride the Genesis. It's a rad binding. Do it.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> FWIW the normal 2015 version has canting (but the TT does not).


Real canting (like Ride or Rome) or Burton's Autocant?


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> Autocant. Not sure it is any more or less 'real' than other canting systems..


It made a big difference to me. Did not like the autocant. Did not feel any canting, in fact.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> It made a big difference to me. Did not like the autocant. Did not feel any canting, in fact.


Agree.

Yeah the autocant footbed is comfy, but does not feel the same as hard cant.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Yup, i'm in full agreement as well. Actually canted foot beds made a difference, a big noticeable difference for my knees.

Keeping my Rome Katanas, Union Trice. Selling all my burton bindings with the exception of the malavitas. Keeping those because of the wings.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

I rode Burton bindings since the 80s. Gave the Ride El Hefe's a try back in 2013 because of the 3 pairs of canted footbeds that came with them. Ended up buying the 2014s and 2015s. Don't touch the Burtons anymore. The Ride have their draw backs (bad ladders, ankle straps and buckles) but they are an easy fix.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> I rode Burton bindings since the 80s. Gave the Ride El Hefe's a try back in 2013 because of the 3 pairs of canted footbeds that came with them. Ended up buying the 2014s and 2015s. Don't touch the Burtons anymore. The Ride have their draw backs (bad ladders, ankle straps and buckles) but they are an easy fix.


lol i had Burtons too, but after using my '14 Ride Capos definitely loved the canting. 

I'm on the NOW bandwagon now, but I think i will add some DIY canting on those.....


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

F1EA said:


> I'm on the NOW bandwagon now, but I think i will add some DIY canting on those.....


Rode the 2016 Drives for a few days and loved them, Can't is the only thing missing. Might buy a pair for my big board and go the custom way like you.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

I added the Autocant beds to the 13 Genesis and I love em. Genesis are a great binding so I don't think you can go wrong with them OP.

Got the full on cant beds for the diodes and that made a bigger difference.

Just picked up the Now Selects for next season and haven't tried them out. I'm concerned because they don't have canting.

Any of you NOW fans tried the whole mixed bushing deal to make up for lack of canting? Review? Successful?


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Cheers for all the feedback guys, I have just ordered the 2015 Genesis TT and spoke to Rider Services at Burton and they are hooking me up with two AutoCant beds to replace the Fullbed. 

I have had five operations on my right knee and found riding Ions with cant on some cartels with autocant really helped reduce if not cut out knee pain last season. May be boots, better technique, glucosamine or placebo but worth an extra $30. 

Are the TT a bit stiffer than the regular Genesis or just marketing by Burton?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SoCalSoul said:


> Just picked up the Now Selects for next season and haven't tried them out. I'm concerned because they don't have canting.
> 
> Any of you NOW fans tried the whole mixed bushing deal to make up for lack of canting? Review? Successful?


Havent tried it, but to me the difference in compression between harder/softer bushing will not give you the same alignment angle in the knees as hard canting. Yeah you may feel a bit more response tip-tail when ollying or pressing... but in my case, big knee surgery and 38-yr old abused knees... i find the knees feel way better after riding real canting.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

SoCalSoul said:


> Any of you NOW fans tried the whole mixed bushing deal to make up for lack of canting? Review? Successful?





F1EA said:


> Havent tried it, but to me the difference in compression between harder/softer bushing will not give you the same alignment angle in the knees as hard canting. Yeah you may feel a bit more response tip-tail when ollying or pressing... but in my case, big knee surgery and 38-yr old abused knees... i find the knees feel way better after riding real canting.


Putting softer bushings on the inside cannot make a difference as far as canting goes. The footbed will still remain flat on the board.

The Nows are mechanically designed to pivot toe to heel, not sideways towards the middle of the board, while the footbed remains flat on the board. You either compress both toeside bushings simultaneously by pulling on the ankle strap, or the heelside ones by leaning into the hiback. This does not affect the footbed angle, which remains flat.

Bushings are mainly there for dampening when on edge, and may slightly change the feel of power transmission to the edge. I did not really feel any.

The video on their tech page makes it clear:
Technology | Now Snowboarding | World's First Skate Influenced Binding


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

CantBED 2.0 | Burton Snowboards

Problem solved?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Putting softer bushings on the inside cannot make a difference as far as canting goes. The footbed will still remain flat on the board.
> 
> The Nows are mechanically designed to pivot toe to heel, not sideways towards the middle of the board, while the footbed remains flat on the board. You either compress both toeside bushings simultaneously by pulling on the ankle strap, or the heelside ones by leaning into the hiback. This does not affect the footbed angle, which remains flat.
> 
> ...


Yep. Totally agree. There is no movement tip-tail at all from the allum. disc plate, like i said MAYBE you would feel a bit of added response from the harder vs softer bushings on the inside, but a re-alignment of the knees, i don't think so.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> CantBED 2.0 | Burton Snowboards
> 
> Problem solved?




Aw man, that's too easy


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Nivek said:


> CantBED 2.0 | Burton Snowboards
> 
> Problem solved?


I wanted to do that to my Genesis but those are only for EST. 

I also agree about the autocant. Burton sent me the Vita footbed with the autocant and I didn't notice any canting. Especially compared to my Ride rodeo footbeds. But I hate Ride bindings. Total garbage in my opinion except the footbed. I destroyed them after about 25-30 days.


----------

